# Video- CDT Baby Eating



## Momof4 (Mar 4, 2016)

This is Willow who showed up next to our pool last Sept at 39g and 2".
She is now 140g and 3.5"!! 
She is the sweetest little thing who loves to nap while soaking and eats like a horse!


----------



## bryson white (Mar 4, 2016)

wow nice looking baby


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 5, 2016)

bryson white said:


> wow nice looking baby



Thank you!


----------



## bryson white (Mar 5, 2016)

what kind of plants is she eating?


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 5, 2016)

I think those are dandelion sprouts. I sprinkle tortoise safe seeds all around.


----------



## bryson white (Mar 5, 2016)

oh cool do you know where i can get some


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 5, 2016)

bryson white said:


> oh cool do you know where i can get some



You can check out 
tortoisesupply.com for seed mixes.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 6, 2016)

My head exploded from the cuteness! What a sweet, happy little tortoise.
That is so cool, how you found her. Luckily you did before she went swimming!


----------



## Carol S (Mar 6, 2016)

She is precious. I love Desert tortoises, they are so personable.


----------



## bryson white (Mar 6, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> You can check out
> tortoisesupply.com for seed mixes.


i got some a few weeks ago and its already grown a ton


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 7, 2016)

bryson white said:


> i got some a few weeks ago and its already grown a ton




Great!! Plant as much as you can now with all this rain! 
I think you're getting rain. I'm not sure where in Ca you are.


----------



## bryson white (Mar 7, 2016)

Momof4 said:


> Great!! Plant as much as you can now with all this rain!
> I think you're getting rain. I'm not sure where in Ca you are.


yeah were getting hit with heavy rain and i planted some more today


----------



## bryson white (Mar 7, 2016)

do you have bigger desert tortoises or just the baby


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 8, 2016)

bryson white said:


> do you have bigger desert tortoises or just the baby



Just the baby and a couple other species.


----------



## bryson white (Mar 8, 2016)

cool


----------



## DesertTortoiseLove (Mar 27, 2016)

How did you get your plants to go in the enclosure without the baby eating it??


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 4, 2016)

DesertTortoiseLove said:


> How did you get your plants to go in the enclosure without the baby eating it??



Sorry, I just saw this.
He was and is so tiny that I guess he just couldn't keep up. There were a few days where it was to cold for him to go out so it grew pretty good and quick.


----------

